# What Angle Do You Cut The Tip Of A Caulking Tube?



## JulieMor (Apr 25, 2012)

You just picked up a fresh tube of caulking and are ready to cut the plastic tip. Do you cut it 90 degrees to the tube or do you cut it at an angle?

I have a bet going... :whistling2:


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

I cut mine at a very slight angle, like maybe at 95 deg at the most (or is that 85). 

To each there own I guess, whatever works best for you. I'm sure that many will say you should cut it at a 45 but I'm not one of them.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Almost always at an angle (except special application) I think it lays a better bead.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Polls are useless, just ask a question.
Always at an angle, good luck trying to hold the gun at a 90 deg. angle and get an even bead.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

I cut it perpendicular to the tube and I still angle the gun and tube when applying


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 17, 2008)

I cut it at about a 45 degree angle, but I cut the nozzle a little bit further back than most people would.

The advantage to that is that if you position the plane of the cut over the corner you want to caulk, then as you squeeze the trigger on the caulking gun and push the gun forward, the caulk gets pushed into the corner so that it sticks well. Doing it that way does take some practice to get a nice bead of caulk.

It also allows you to put on a much larger bead of caulk if you pull the gun while squeezing the caulking gun trigger.

I don't see the sense in cutting the nozzle at a 90 degree angle. Cutting it at an angle works better in my view.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

Nestor_Kelebay said:


> I don't see the sense in cutting the nozzle at a 90 degree angle. Cutting it at an angle works better in my view.


because it does everything I need it to do being cut like that PLUS I don't have to worry about making sure my angle cut is in the proper rotation. I do not have to worry about caulking to the left and then spinning the tube (or turning the caulk gun upside down) so I can caulk to the right.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

At an angle (unmeasured) depending on the application and a slightly rounded tip.


----------



## 1985gt (Jan 8, 2011)

Almost always cut at an angle, the angle depends on the task at hand, so do how far down the tip I cut it.


----------



## JulieMor (Apr 25, 2012)

In all the years working in construction, I've never seen a carpenter, tin knocker, plumber, or any of the other tradesmen who would typically use caulk, cut the tip at 90 degrees. So, to me, the answer was obvious. Cut at an angle. That angle varies, as does the size of the opening, depending on what you're caulking. 

This question came about when my partner's son offered to caulk some areas on the exterior of the house he noticed needed re-caulking. I watched him as he was laying the caulk. He was going very slowly and pushing the tip. The tip kept catching on the rough-sawn cedar. Then he went back over the bead with his finger to clean it up. After I saw the tip cut at 90 degrees, I asked him if the guys on the job taught him that. He said, "Yes. And they yell at me if I cut the tip at an angle." :huh:

Oh, and, uh, Joe, polls are great for people too lazy to read. :wink:


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

At an angle.


----------

